# eBay Arrivals



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This is a mish mash of stuff I won on eBay last week. It all arrived in the mail today. Kind of like Christmas in July.



Starting at the top and going clockwise


Very nice chamfer plane - has two owner marks - does not appear to have maker's marks. I expect to put this back into use. 
4 1/2" brass dividers - Got this to go with a larger one I got a few weeks ago. There are Mads inspired plans for this tool
Sheffield Cabinetmaker's screwdriver set - Think this set is modern. Would love to get an old set of boxwood handled drivers
Disston Compass Saw - Nice old saw, marked on the blade. This is planned for a future rehap and to became a working saw. 
Old scribe. These normally have a point on one end and a cutter on the other end. Perhaps Brit has some further insight. 
Old leather strop. I was going to put this back into use, but it is really a nice old item. The handle is really wonderful. This item is going to stay as is and I will make a strop.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

nice, I love the screwdrivers.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The one with brass and steel is a set of dividers….

I got it to go with these…


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Those are extremely nice, Wayne. Who is the maker?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

On the dividers, they are not marked. Here is a photo of both pairs. The smaller ones are the ones that came today. I am working on getting a set of these together. I would like one more pair in between these two and a compass. I lost an auction on a matching compass a couple of days ago. : ^ (


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Nice set of tools. I like the striking knife which has a very blacksmith-made touch.
You seem to be much luckier than me with ebay lately. I know I bid extremely low prices but I had kind of hoped that somehow in the long run I would win at least 1 auction…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I normally only bid inside the last minute of the auction. You win some and you lose some….


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you mine if I ask how much you paid?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great win Wayne


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

kpo101, 6.6 pounds for the small ones (+/- $10).

Thanks Grumpy.

Fabrice, I love old marking knives. I have several that I have found over the years….


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

This one just went up above the maximum price I was intending to bid… So bad, I really fancied it.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230640971222#


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice stuff. I love the screw driver set.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The 62's are real nice planes. They sometime go over $400 on the US ebay site. I belive a LN version sells for $265. Not exactly how that converts into euros.

Thanks Don, I have a thing for old screwdrivers….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with you; I want a nice set of old boxwood drivers. The LN's are nice but I just can't get excited about them. Maybe I'll buy a combo mill and make my own


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the thing at the bottom is one of those needles they used to shove through people's eye sockets to perform frontal lobotomies.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Al, Boxwood stuff is the best.

Charlie, I will have to be careful not to fall on the scribe…lol


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang, Charlie! But you're right, you know. I don't want to get started collecting vintage surgery tools, although some of my friends do. I'll just forget you said that.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It could be a surgery tool…. Normally the end that is rounded on this one is a knife…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, those are beautiful tools, *Wayne*. What a haul. ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonderful stuff.
Beautiful screwdrivers.
The chamfer plane looks just so cool I missed one of these and was thinking to make one.
please take a bunch of photos and post for me so I can make me one, it will be great fun.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok - I will get you some details on the plane…


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Wayne - I have an old Disston compass saw just like the one you got. I restored it and sharpened it but I am not real happy with the way it cuts. I filed it the same way I would a cross cut saw. I am not sure if it should have been filed that way or filed as a rip saw… If you know or find out when you are doing yours let me know.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Will do. I think this one is file more like a rip saw.


----------

